# Need assistance calculating demand factor for 1 bedroom dwelling.



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If you're figuring out the feeder size then your fluorescent lights should be covered under the general lighting load calculations.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think Mike Holt has a calculator on his website for residential load calcs. You could also just search online. They are pretty plain jane for the most part. If you put up a list with the square footage, line voltage, if there is a electric range, that cook top load, if there is a hot water heater, if there is a electric dryer, the heat and AC loads. I'll whip up a load calc for you today or tommorow.


----------

